# All That Twist > Image Corner >  MAkkah from Gaar_e-hira

## RAHEN

__________________

----------


## Shades

Nice... Pics...

----------


## Tulip

yeah, nice sharing rahen =)

----------


## RAHEN

thanks..a must watch place.

----------


## Muzna

nice pics rahen  :Smile:

----------


## esteem

wow... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

beautiful..nice sharin sis

----------


## RAHEN

thanks...has anyone been to this place...

----------


## baby_princess33

mashallah...thnx for sharing :Smile:

----------


## Rockkker

Har taraf pahaadh hi pahaadh!!  :Embarrassment:  Mujhe to raat ko der lage ga :$ hehe..  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

welcome here baby princess...

Rokker: parents ko sath le kar jana na..

----------


## Rockkker

hmmm.  :Smile: 

Wesay bhaiya kehte hain SA main bohat jin hote hain. Un k dost k ghar main hai. poor guy  :Frown: ... Company ki taraf se flat hai. Aur us main jin rehta hai. Abh company walay kahan se maneinge.. pata nahi abhi bhi rehte hain waheen ya nahi. Lekin baychaare. Job chordh bhi nahi sakhte they. Bhaiya jaa k rahe they wahan ek do din. Ghar aakay deraoni kissay suna rahe they.. hehe

----------


## mafridi143

Great Sharing.. thanx rehan...

----------


## RAHEN

> hmmm. 
> 
> Wesay bhaiya kehte hain SA main bohat jin hote hain. Un k dost k ghar main hai. poor guy ... Company ki taraf se flat hai. Aur us main jin rehta hai. Abh company walay kahan se maneinge.. pata nahi abhi bhi rehte hain waheen ya nahi. Lekin baychaare. Job chordh bhi nahi sakhte they. Bhaiya jaa k rahe they wahan ek do din. Ghar aakay deraoni kissay suna rahe they.. hehe


waise ismein unusual kia baat hai...k jin are in SA...they are in many places...but to live knowing that jin exist here..its really difficult...your bro is managing...that is a good thing :clapping;...kehte hain..not to disturb them..as the disturb too..

----------


## Rockkker

Wesay JIN har jaga hote hain, meray kamre main bhi hon kia pata :s, jino ki tadaad insaan se ziada hai i guess. Lekin BHOOT, un se der lagta hai, i mean bhatakti aatma. Allah maaf kere. Wesay bhoot bhaiya k nahi un k dost k ghar main hai. Ek dafa bhaiya ko pata chal gaya kis room main hai. bhaiya ne 3 khul padh k phookay aur bhi kuch padha tha i guess ^o), anyways, he got trapped. Saari raat darwaze pe maarta raha.

----------


## porcelein_doll

good keep it up Rahen...but i m searching gaar_e_hira here?

----------


## porcelein_doll

Rockker kyun dara rahe ho :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rockkker

hehe. dara nahi raha. us post main yea bhi tou likha hai k  3 khul padh k bhoot pe phooko tou woh app ka kuch nahi bigaadh sakhta. Phir kis baat ka derna. Dont tell me app ko 3 khul nahi aate.. hehehe. JK.  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

porcelein: the images are from Ghar-e-hira of makkah  :Smile:

----------


## Rockkker

I guess she means she cant figure out where is ghaar-e-hira in the pics. 

Do u mean the person who captured these pics was actually STANDING on ghaar-e-hira :s 

M confused :$

----------


## RAHEN

yes i meant this...and thats what the heading of the thread says...

----------


## Rockkker

Yea  :Big Grin: , wow.. kewl. Ghar baethey pata lag gaya Ghaar-e-Hira se Makkah kesa lagta hai.  :Big Grin:  thanx sis!  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

hehehehe...thanks...

----------


## porcelein_doll

> hehe. dara nahi raha. us post main yea bhi tou likha hai k  3 khul padh k bhoot pe phooko tou woh app ka kuch nahi bigaadh sakhta. Phir kis baat ka derna. Dont tell me app ko 3 khul nahi aate.. hehehe. JK.


nahi ab itni b pagal nahi wo mujhe ate hain :Big Grin: lekin i m always scared of these things:think2;

----------


## **Veil**

esa mery saath he kyon hota hain  where i cant see pics  :Frown:

----------


## Rockkker

> nahi ab itni b pagal nahi wo mujhe ate hainlekin i m always scared of these things:think2;


Koi bhi normal person derray ga hi  :Smile: 

Koi esa ho --> :crazy: tou uska tou pata nahi, lekin jin zaroor derray ga hehe

----------


## porcelein_doll

> esa mery saath he kyon hota hain  where i cant see pics


veil salman khan b her movie main yehi kehta hai aisa mere sath hee q hota hai:lol;

----------


## porcelein_doll

> Koi bhi normal person derray ga hi 
> 
> Koi esa ho --> :crazy: tou uska tou pata nahi, lekin jin zaroor derray ga hehe


han sab se bari baat jin ko darana hai kam log hee aisa kar sakte hain:lol;

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

Aammaazziinngg!!!

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Seriously muje nazar nai ayeah

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

pc pe ao :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Lite he nai hai  :Frown:

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Kal pc ce bi nai ayeah tha

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

huh??:s
choro...issi mein kuch behtari hogi :Big Grin:

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Sub esa he bolty jb koi kaam nai hota

----------


## HOP3_L3SS

^^ i know right!!!
but sheesshh!!!aur kia ho sakta hai if u cant see it frm pc or ur cellie?:s

----------


## **Veil**

_Posted via Mobile Device_Kal phir try karo ge

----------


## RAHEN

yeah sure do...kabhi tau dekhe ga... :Big Grin:

----------


## **Veil**

ab see kr lia

----------


## RAHEN

nice to know that... :Big Grin:

----------


## Rockkker

> ab see kr lia


aye haye haye, baychaari english, bay-rehmi se apne taang todh di uski.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

